# Alternanthera reineckii low tech



## nickmcmechan (26 Mar 2014)

Any experience of this plant in low tech, seems to have mixed / opinions when I googled?


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2014)

IMO you'd be very lucky to grow it with any real success low-energy. But there is nothing stopping you from giving it a go; you never know you could prove me wrong...


----------



## Aron_Dip (27 Mar 2014)

Not very good photos but this is my dads low tech Fluval edge..

Seem too do good in there. It does grow taller than it would do in a high light setup but he never hardly adds ferts at all tbh and it still grows red and strong.


----------



## nickmcmechan (28 Mar 2014)

Aron_Dip said:


> Not very good photos but this is my dads low tech Fluval edge..
> 
> Seem too do good in there. It does grow taller than it would do in a high light setup but he never hardly adds ferts at all tbh and it still grows red and strong.


That's a great looking edge, I have one of them as well so I may use some trimmings for the edge


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2014)

OK...maybe it was just me then...I stand corrected...fantastic growth.


----------



## Glenda Steel (22 Jul 2014)

Aron_Dip said:


> Not very good photos but this is my dads low tech Fluval edge..
> 
> Seem too do good in there. It does grow taller than it would do in a high light setup but he never hardly adds ferts at all tbh and it still grows red and strong.


Sorry if I've missed this but what is the red plant please?  Gorgeous tank! Warmest wishes - Glenda


----------



## mr. luke (22 Jul 2014)

Alternanthera reineckii


----------

